# Concerning the Hind's gun armament



## MacArther (Apr 10, 2007)

I have seen the 4 barreled 12.7mm gun on the Hind models called either a gatling gun, or in other sources a mini-gun. Just out of curiosity, which term is more correct, and why?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

It's called a Gatling Gun.... A Minigun is usually used when referring to a smaller caliber weapon, like the 7.62 mm caliber M134 Minigun...


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, it is called a gattling gun. Same as what you see on an A-10 Thunderbolt II is a gattling gun with multiple barrels that spin. The AH-64 Apache A and D models also has a gattling gun from memory.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

No varient of the Apache ever had a gaitling gun or mini gun. The Apache A and D models use a M230 30 mm (1.18 in) cannon.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2007)

And more correctly referred to as a chain gun. Think of it as a continuous loop chain and rollers that facilitate the firing and reloading sequence.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay, I thought that what was on the Hind would more likely be a chain gun same as the others. I always thought of the gattling gun as using a system of chains and multiple barrels to load. I could have been wrong though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2007)

The Apache does not have a multiple barrels. A Chain Gun is what the Apache Uses. Here is a photo, you see only a single barrel.

Most Hinds on the other hand use the 12.7 mm YaKB-12.7 Yakushev-Borzov *Gatling gun* or the twin barreled GSh-23L autocannons or the GSh-30-2 autocannons.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool pic Adler. Yours?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

Nope I found it on the net. I dont have close ups of the cannons on the Apaches from our sister BN.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay, the shots from the angles I had seen looked deceptively multi-barrelled. But I accept that the Apache isn't.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)

How can it look multi barreled even from a different angle?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 23, 2007)

The gun is a gas operated gatling gun type, is called YakB-12.7. ( edited, Adler already said that  )






The rate of fire is about 4500 rpm, 1400 round of 12,7X108 ammo is carried in the model hind-d. The muzzle velocity 810-830 m/s.











The turret could be elevated +10º to -40º and it can be moved 60º to left and right.

There is also a container for helos and light aircraft wich carry one of this and two smaller 7.62mm gatlings:


----------



## Chief (Apr 23, 2007)

If memory serves me right, the cobra has a 3 barrel gun that operates like a Gatling/Mini-gun. Could it be possible that you're confusing these to birds?

Haze also could possibly make the Apache gun look multi barreled. Besides that, I don't say.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 23, 2007)

MacArther said:


> I have seen the 4 barreled 12.7mm gun on the Hind models called either a gatling gun, or in other sources a mini-gun. Just out of curiosity, which term is more correct, and why?



Well technically the Gatling Gun, was a wheel towed hand crank rotating barrel gun, with a top loading magazine, served during the American Civil War

and a Mini Gun/Vulcan cannons are electric belt fed,that served from Veitnam to the Present, but same principal weapon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Chief said:


> If memory serves me right, the cobra has a 3 barrel gun that operates like a Gatling/Mini-gun. Could it be possible that you're confusing these to birds?
> 
> Haze also could possibly make the Apache gun look multi barreled. Besides that, I don't say.



Depends on the version of the Cobra. There are Cobra varients with a minigun and there are Cobra versions like the modern ones that have the 3 barreled gun that you are talking about.

Below is a picture of a Marine Cobra that I took in Iraq and you can see the gun.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

And didn't some older versions also have a chin turret with a grenade launcher and 7.62mm minigun?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes they did. The AH-1G "Huey" Cobra that was used by the US Army in Vietnam had either 2 7.62mm miniguns in the turret or 2 40mm grenade launchers or 1 7.62mm minigun and 1 40mm grenade launcher in the turret.

Most other varients from the AH-1F varient on up used the 3 barreled 20mm Cannon.

Just while we are talking about the Cobra here are a few facts that people might not know.

The prototype Cobra was the Bell 209 and it had retracting skids.

The reason the first varient of the Cobra was the AH-1G is because it is closely related to the UH-1 Huey hense the name Huey Cobra. There was allready a UH-1H and therefore the first varient of the Cobra was the AH-1G.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, interesting, even though it was the first helicopter gunship really and therefore should have been A-1A.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2007)

No actually the Cobra was not the first gunship ever. The first true Gunship was a UH-1C Huey Gunship (there were several UH-1A and UH-1Bs modified to be gunships as well), armed with rockets, guns and grenade launchers. Below are some pictures.

The Cobra also would not be called the A-1A because it is not an Airforce Jet. A stands for Attack on USAF jets. Army attack helicopters are called AH. Therefore AH-1. If you read the post above it will tell you why the Cobra was the AH-1G and not the AH-1A.

The AH-1G (first varient of the Cobra) was derived from the Huey. When they designed the Cobra they took the engine, transmission and rotors (the 3 things a helicoper has to have to fly) and built a slimmer airframe around it, therefore the first Cobra was the "Huey Cobra".


----------

